# Prescriptions when abroad



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Been to Doctors today asked how many months supply of my repeat prescription can I take with me abroad. The answer was 2-3 months no more would have liked 6 months but no chance. Has anybody got round this problem.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's up to your Doc. mine gives me six months but many things can be bought over the counter in other countries which cannot in the UK. When I run out I buy. For things you can't get over the counter take your EHIC and go to a local Doc. although not all will deal with you unless you can speak their language or bring an interpreter with you, Alan.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Your GP is bound by codes of practice and agreements with their PCT and various restrictions were placed on them partly due to Dr Shipman's activities. He/she can, as I understand it, still give you private prescriptions that you can take into pharmacies when you are abroad. That will of course cost you and will depend on the cost of the meds themselves.

People have been known to ask for repeat prescriptions a bit early for a series of months before their trips effectively building themselves a stock-pile - of course no-one would advocate that.

Perhaps we have a pharmacist on the list who can give more complete advice.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Like Alan's my GP has just given me a enough for 4 months- all I asked for. I guess it might depend on what you are asking for but it is clearly up to his discretion:

NHS website on prescriptions

Quote _Travel abroad for more than three months
If you're going abroad for more than three months, your GP may prescribe medication to last until you can make arrangements to get it at your destination_ Unquote

NB that there are restrictions on what drugs you are able to take into certain countries. My GP gave me a note including details of why I was taking it when I took codeine to Greece earlier this year.

G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you seen if your specific medication is available on the net?

We have taken friends to our local French GP and he was able to prescribe repeat medication. GP cost €22.00 and meds €12.50.

Ray.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

As far as i,m aware if you tell your GP your leaving the country for three months or longer they can remove you from their list, ours is ok about it but our previous one wasnt.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Register an another distant surgery and do it all again!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

According to my GP daughter "if you tell the GP you will be out of the country for more than 60 days he/she has no option other than to strike you from his/her list".

If your GP is prepared to get round that then it is up to him/her but there is no come-back.

You can register with any GP you wish that will accept you, although area restrictions still exist if you expect home visits.

Good luck, some things are NOT available overseas at any cost........

Ask his advice before you plan to go or can anyone else collect a prescription for you from a pharmacy? Our scripts are collected from the GP by the Pharmacy and then anyone can collect after signing or paying..... as they "are the patent's representative".

Dave


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Don' risk getting medication from the internet. Someone recently (can't remember where I read this) did an analysis of a lot of things bought on the internet and many didn't have the right ingredients, one or two had dangerous 'fillers' in.
Could be very bad if you have a potentially life threatening illness.
I just 'stockpile' by getting repeat prescriptions early. Can't see why that's bad as long as the use by date is ok.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We do not travel abroad for more than a few weeks at a time, but the following thought occurs to me, should you be unable to persuade your GP to provide a longer supply.

Some GPs now have online systems. Mine uses a network called Emis which enables me to log in and order repeat prescriptions, book an appointment etc.
When I order a prescription, I can add a request that it is sent to a local pharmacy for collection. If your GP has a similar system, would you be able to order your medication, and get a relative or friend to collect it and post it to you?

My GP also switched recently from giving me 6-month's to 3-month's supply. Apparently it was demanded by the PCT (who wanted to make it a one month maximum, but the GPs rebelled).

Philip


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> According to my GP daughter "if you tell the GP you will be out of the country for more than 60 days he/she has no option other than to strike you from his/her list".
> 
> Dave


That's interesting. The BMA and NHS websites seem to say that you will only be taken off the list if you do not intend to come back to your previous address after the 60 + days. Clearly if you move out of a GP's area you cannot expect to remain on their list ( and so have home visits from them if necessary...) but if you are only away temporarily then there is no problem and you will be retained on their list.

Our GP knows that both of us will in future and have in the past been away for longer than 60 days and the possibility of being removed from the list has not even been mooted.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My Doc was quite happy to give me a prescription for 6 months medication.

However the pharmacist would not give me any more than 3 months tablets. I just waited a couple of weeks and went back and got the remainder.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

No sweat just go to a doctor in France or wherever and get the job done. Worked in France for 6 years during the season running camps and had to sign on[there is a legal requirement to do so in the EU if staying over 3 months]
The only problem that NHS drugs are often superceded by later types and you will probably put on these- v. cheap tho.
One client had no end of things wrong and doc changed all her drugs and she felt so much better than she had for years turned out that she was on wrong treatment.
Sometimes its better to go with the flow rather than get clever and buck the system.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I regard my doctor as a friend and he told me that if they issue prescriptions for more than 3 months it creates an inquiry, He advised me the best way to get round it is to get the preceding prescriptions early so that you have a stock and then get 3 months just before you go.

It has worked fine and I usually have up to 6 months in stock before I set off.

I have a set prescription for diabetes and get monthly supplies.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I think it depends also on what`s being precribed ,in my case it`s blood pressure tablets.I have always ensured i have at least a months worth over and above ,to cover any delays i may have on my travels.
Also,i never leave my medication in one place in the MH,just in case of a break in.


Les


----------

